# Ocean.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Every one. I bought a photo at a car boot this morning which is a lovely picture of Ocean PH169. She is a pelagic trawler of Dutch design and I would like to know more about her. If any one has some information it would be much appreciated. Thanks janathull


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Registration letters indicate she's from Plymouth ... I think.

John T


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Something here about 1/3 the way down the page, search for 169 and you'll get it


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Duncan112 said:


> Something here about 1/3 the way down the page, search for 169 and you'll get it


Where? Did you mean to leave a link?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Apologies, finger trouble!!

http://www.scheveningen-haven.nl/info/schepen/index.php?nummer=22


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you everyone, I must to being a bit surprised she was the old Wiron 1. Many thanks.


----------

